# Buildings in need of renovation



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Which buildings do you believe need a reclad, renovation, or a clean? (not a demolition, however)

An example of renovated buildings:
First Canadian Place








Tour Axa/First


















My top priority would be Detroit Grand Central Station









and 22 Cortlandt Street, NYC









I like the stone cladding of the Verizon Building, but I think it needs a scrub









Any others?


----------



## Kopacz (Mar 16, 2011)

Isn't Detroit in some deep crap as for today ? There's tons of buildings that are just ruined and abandoned. I think there's no hope for them at the moment, as long as there's still some recession going on around.

As for the buildings that need renovation, nothing irritates me more than the old copper roofs that are green now. 
Repaint them or do anything so that they look nicer. Even the church in my city got a new black roof and it looks better than before.


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Detroit has been hit very hard by the recession. That Grand Central Station looks like it's in the middle of nowhere.
Togeter with renovation, the entire area should be redeveloped.


----------



## Union.SLO (Dec 24, 2007)

Warsaw's Palace of Science could use a bit cleaning:


by *JIMM1965*


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Definitely. Shame for it to look so run down.

Also that's one of the coolest pictures I've seen of that tower. So evil looking, just as I like it...


----------



## Highcliff (May 4, 2006)

in são paulo there is mirante do vale....
it needs renovation....








http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ficheiro:Mirante_do_Vale_-_by_Lucas.JPG

julia cristianini building also needs a renovation....

















http://www.saopauloantiga.com.br/julia-cristianini/


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

^^ Definitely... how have falling pieces not been seen as a problem yet?


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

They need to build a separate apartment for the people who took over this tower and renovate this sucker


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

These 3 towers in Rotterdam are in desperate need of recladding or redevelopment:



Arrrgh said:


> 100hoog by Forumgouda, on Flickr


----------



## Iluminat (Jan 16, 2008)

^^And make them look like another normal modern midrises? That's just boring if you ask me, let the prefabs stay exposed.



Union.SLO said:


> Warsaw's Palace of Science could use a bit cleaning:


In 2015 for 60th anniversary of it's construction it should be already clean.


----------



## danialgarso1 (Feb 8, 2013)

Hello, i have seen your all post that is very nice. Building picture are awesome. I like your all picture.


----------



## energysaver (Feb 18, 2013)

Cool and amazing building behind the mercantil. It is one of the beautiful civil engineering. Nice work.



ThatOneGuy said:


> They need to build a separate apartment for the people who took over this tower and renovate this sucker


----------



## Vrooms (Mar 4, 2010)

*GOLDEN MILE COMPEX & TOWER SINGAPORE*hno:

ML253298_panorama by Sonny W., on Flickr

ML253323__DSC8535 by Sonny W., on Flickr

ML253257__DSC8469 by Sonny W., on Flickr

ML253251__DSC8463 by Sonny W., on Flickr

ML253325__DSC8537 by Sonny W., on Flickr


----------



## soup or man (Nov 17, 2004)

611 Place in Los Angeles. Virtually empty. There was talks years ago of converting it into a condo tower but no new news.


----------



## Skyscraperking1566 (Nov 1, 2012)

I was born in Italy but I'm Polish... i visit Poland in summer and I live in this thing that's one of the scariest buildings in my city... Radom
http://img254.imageshack.us/img254/2340/imagewbt.jpg
There are also a lot of buildings like this in my city...  they're identical...


----------



## cantstandya (Oct 27, 2012)

Kopacz said:


> As for the buildings that need renovation, nothing irritates me more than the old copper roofs that are green now.
> Repaint them or do anything so that they look nicer. Even the church in my city got a new black roof and it looks better than before.


:nuts:You're crazy! I love that patinaed look!

I'm sure it was anticipated as part of the buildings look when designed, are there any photos of the financial center before it tarnished?

Wonder what will happen with the new court tower in Phoenix, its cladded in copper









6371608665 by edwardjensen, on Flickr


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Torre Latinoamerica in Mexico City.
Needs a nice 4WTC-esque cladding instead of that old rotting cladding.


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Highcliff said:


> in são paulo there is mirante do vale....
> it needs renovation....


Or a date with the wrecking ball..


----------



## Innsertnamehere (Jun 8, 2010)

Abandoned train station in buffalo, I'd love to see this renovated and integrated into a Toronto-NYC HSR line.









http://http://www.urbanghostsmedia.com/2010/03/silent-station-buffalo-central-terminal/


----------



## kam4rade (Dec 6, 2007)

Torre Latinoamericana opened its doors on 1956 and was the fourth building in height in the world outside New York. It was the first glass covered skyscrapper too. And it was the first tower with anti-seismic system. It gained notoriety when it withstood the magnitude 7.9 1957 earthquake, thanks to its outstanding design and strength. This feat garnered it recognition in the form of the American Institute of Steel Construction Award of Merit for "the tallest building ever exposed to a huge seismic force".

This classic building doesnt need a renovoation as Empire State Building doesnt need modernization...


----------

